# I just saw wonder woman!!



## MsRavage (Jun 4, 2017)

and i liked it! I was wondering though, what others thought about it? also, what do you think about the new justice league movie coming out?


----------



## JinxiFox (Jun 4, 2017)

MsRavage said:


> and i liked it! I was wondering though, what others thought about it? also, what do you think about the new justice league movie coming out?


I want to see it!!! But I'll likely go next week.


----------



## MsRavage (Jun 4, 2017)

JinxiFox said:


> I want to see it!!! But I'll likely go next week.


I should have done that, it was packed!!!


----------



## AustinB (Jun 17, 2017)

I think this review sums it up pretty well.


----------



## Benthehornyhyena (Jun 28, 2017)

I personally really loved it. Hands down, the best DC movie for now (there was no big competition however lmao), very entertaining. I do have my problems but they're a bit spoilerish, but other than that it was a great entertainment.


----------



## MsRavage (Jun 28, 2017)

what did you think of the justice movie preview? i think it will be good...but i know many people around me think it will bomb...


----------



## TidesofFate (Jun 28, 2017)

I liked it a lot. Not looking forward to Justice League after what happened with BvS. They're rushing too much into this. Superman should have had another movie and Batman could have at least had a solo movie before BvS. They also could have not had (spoilers for BvS below)


Spoiler



Superman die. It was way too soon. It didn't have the impact it could have if the Justice League was already formed at this point. Superman and Batman are best friends in the comics. Batman could have felt it that much harder if they had a good friendship in the movie.



Flash and Aquaman should have had their own movie before Justice League as well.


----------



## KittenCozy (Jun 28, 2017)

Wonder Woman was epic! As an origin story, I think the writers did well with developing WW's personality and what she stands for as a hero. 

I'm not as familiar with the DCU as with Marvel, but a superhero movie is a superhero movie, so I'm excited to see how Justice League turns out.


----------



## Benthehornyhyena (Jun 29, 2017)

MsRavage said:


> what did you think of the justice movie preview? i think it will be good...but i know many people around me think it will bomb...


Ah, I can reply at last.
For now... It looks great, I can't wait ! But I admit I am mefiant, as I heard the production is currently going downhill, and as Batman VS Superman and Suicide Squad were not bad, but... precisely. Just "not bad" instead of "great", they better follow the example of Wonder Woman for the next one.


----------



## Beatle9 (Jul 25, 2017)

I really hope this is the shot in the arm DC needs to get their cinematic universe on track, but realistically I think they just got lucky. I hated Batman V. Superman, and I had fun with Suicide Squad but it's still a completely idiotic movie with some of the worst writing I've ever seen.

But I loved Wonder Woman! I saw it twice. I especially loved how they handled her character, they make her naive, but not stupid. She's someone that believes the best in humanity even when faced with it's worst, and she's a symbol of the best of people.

I'm really not excited for the Justice League movie though, it just still looks like it's going to be more Warner Bros. and DC rushing to catch up with Marvel instead of taking their time and developing their cinematic universe like they should. I don't think it will necessarily be terrible, but just like BvS it'll just be more rushing to get their own "Infinity Stone" esque story arch to compete with Marvel's.


----------

